# pics all the way from New Zealand :):)



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

took a few shots in Rotorua NZ of a couple of Tuatara. awesome reptiles. breathe only once an hour.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

They look wierd , kinky


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

> They look wierd , kinky


thanks for your comment..........I think?????? :?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry, its cute and interesting


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

that better?


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 12, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

hehehehe you have redeemed yourself


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

goodie :twisted:


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

few more shots i took of New Zealand Herps.... ill let you guess what these are 
















and one more tuatara.. this is my favourite shot


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

Great shots mate, were they with the Fuji>?

Beautiful Gecko..


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah matey still trying to figure it all out but im getting there  bought a decent memory card so i can get snap happy


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice, just remember stay as still as possible, or use a tripod, and use macro, which it looks like your doin!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 13, 2006)

so can anyone guess what the herps are??????


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2006)

The tuatara's have the reminents of a third eye don't they?


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah they do, amazing little prehistoric dinosaurs.


----------



## scotchbo (Apr 13, 2006)

i can believe they only breath ounce an hour weird but very good photo's mate cute lil herp's


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 13, 2006)

cheers scotchbo they live for extroadinary long time too up to 150 years


----------



## Hickson (Apr 14, 2006)

BeardyBen said:


> so can anyone guess what the herps are??????



The first two are NZ Green Geckos (_Naultinus elegans_), the third looks like a Forest Gecko (_Hoplodactylus granulatus_), and the skink could be the Common Skink (_Leiolopisma nigriplantare_) or possibly the Northern Brown Skink (_L. moco_).



Hix


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The second pic is the lizard f the Bridgestone tyre ad. You know the one with Brocky in it. :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 14, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> The tuatara's have the reminents of a third eye don't they?



Alot of lizzies do, but also like other Kiwi "males" they lack wedding tackle :wink: (sorry TB)


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2006)

nothing wrong with my tackle


----------



## Livewire (Apr 14, 2006)

Awesome looking Lizards, and the pics are suberb. Good stuff Beardyben.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> nothing wrong with my tackle



Didnt say there was, just a lack there of :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2006)

or its size thank you very much. :lol:


----------



## swampie (Apr 14, 2006)

Those little green fellas are my fav gex , nice pix dude .


----------



## tiff (Apr 22, 2006)

That last photo of the Tuatara is stunning, that's not through glass is it? I could never get a decent shot of one through the thick glass that was in every enclosure we saw....the ones that we in cages were never out because it was the middle of Winter! North and South Islands, we went to pretty much every wildlife sancturay and Museum that had them, and my best shot is this one.  It's sad! It's great to see a pic like yours.
I've only got a Cannon A80 4mp at the moment....2 1/2 years old. Which camera are you using?


----------



## krusty (Apr 22, 2006)

cool pics mate


----------



## mciver (May 17, 2006)

My missus only needs to take one breath in an hour when she's berating me! We went to Rotorua a couple of times last year, now I know where she learned it!

Gotta go here she comes

Regards P


----------



## nickvelez (May 17, 2006)

those Naultinus are really the business!


----------

